# Rat Breeders In Montana?



## 2ratshack

Okay, so I live in MT, and there doesn't seem to be any rat breeders. The rattery where I got my current boys has shut down (or at least their website did). I know of one place called Montana Moon Rattery, but other than that and Petsmart/Petco, I don't know of any places that sell rats. So if anybody know of any places that breeds rats for pets please let me know.


----------



## Zabora

I did a quick search and couldn't find anything...have you checked humane societies or an spca near you? Contact info for moon rattery [email protected]


----------



## 2ratshack

Hi, thanks so much for responding! Yes I have checked Petfinder, and my local humane society and neither of them have rats. (Petfinder does, just about 2 states over) I'm torn between rescuing the poor babies from Petsmart/Petco (I hate that they live in tanks), and supporting such organizations. There are normally a few rats on Craigslist in my area at any certain time. So that might be an option for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Reedrat

Did you find any babies? I've had an accidental litter, they will be ready to go in about two weeks. I am in southeast Wyoming but would be willing to meet you part way as far as weather permits.


----------



## xStatic

There are no longer any ratteries in Montana I am afraid ): I really wish there were. There are a few in Idaho which are a reasonable distance from where I live, so that's what I've looked into in the past. Are you on the western or eastern side of the state?

I'm in Missoula and see rats/rat litters on craigslist quite often. The litters are usually from small scale breeders that are obviously in it for the money, so I don't know how you feel about supporting them, but I sometimes see lone adult rats that need to be rehomed for one reason or another.


----------

